# Silver BMW 645Ci - Stunning Completion



## Totoland (Sep 19, 2007)

The dealer bought this 645Ci for resale and the finish was in very good shape: definitely not an auction car! Low miles, not winter driven, just a very nice 645.

I used the System One with a mild wool pad for correction on some small scratches and leveling the finish. Followed that with System One and a foam pad for polishing. Final protection was Meguiar's #21 Synthetic Sealant for high gloss. I'm really starting to favor the System One product. It's a time saver and works as advertised...can't ask for much more than that.














































I'm starting on a black Viper with a truly awful finish tomorrow. That should really put System One to the test. The finish is filled with swirls and scratches. I'll document this one.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! thats a stunning finish nicely well done :thumb::thumb:


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

Lovely finish.

Question about the lift, i can't see how that can be used on every car, can it?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely car and nice finish there!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed, every time i see that floor jack i want one haha


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

Phil H said:


> very nice indeed, every time i see that floor jack i want one haha


Me too!!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice that mate,gives that silver a great shine.


----------



## Rik N.I. (Dec 5, 2007)

Great finish, Nice looking car


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Totoland said:


>


Thats a great finish on the silver. It looks like chrome!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

System One......is this an American product and by whom is it made?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

gerry connelly said:


> System One......is this an American product and by whom is it made?


Think this it it: http://www.meguiars.com/solo/announcement.cfm


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

excellent results and agree that the silver looks like metal afterwards :thumb:

the Megs Solo system looks intriguing and I'm wondering why we havent heard much, if anything, of it before around here?


----------



## Totoland (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Much appreciated from this old man.

The lift can be used by any car we have bought to the shop. We put the boards on the floor to lift the ultra low BMW Z cars and others. I think the load rating is 6,000 pounds so it can lift 7 Series Bimmers as well.

I did not use the Meguiars SOLO system. I have that product and it works for newly painted vehicles ONLY....tried it on cured paint and it didn't do the correction.

The product I'm evaluating (and just about finished with the evaluation portion) is SYSTEM ONE. Info site is: http://www.polishandwax.com/system-one-pro-kit.htm

I've removed 2000 grit wet sanding marks easily with this system. They recommend using their duo pad (wool one side and foam on the other with an adapter), but you can use your own pads. In my shop environment, it works well because I was washing the vehicle following some of the process': compounding (3M splatter is like dried concrete..ugh), glazing, etc. With System One, you "compound" with wool and use the same product to polish with foam. It's water based so clean up is quite easy. The product does produce a fine dust (but far easier to clean up than other products).

Like I said, I'll document a Black Viper today with times and pictures. That should give a better accounting for posting.

Toto


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

I want one for my garage, can't be that expensive


----------



## Totoland (Sep 19, 2007)

VXT Tim said:


> I want one for my garage, can't be that expensive


Tim: I think the dealer paid $3,500 for the lift several years ago. Snap-On does not make this unit any longer, but I've seen similar from a supplier for a lot less money. http://www.completehydraulic.com/tcpl6.html

I would think that a U.K. based hydraulic lift company could have a similar product.

Toto


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

£500 :doublesho SOLD!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely looking silver.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks spot on that,good job.I do have to say though,I think the 6 coupe is an ugly sod.Looks like a rabbit at the front with it's big teeth!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a flawless finish :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sweet as a nut. Congrats.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pure class finish and car. :thumb:


----------

